# The ACRA has landed



## Aukai (Oct 10, 2021)

ACRA 9 X 50 3ph VFD, AC inverter DP 700 DRO, 3 axis power feed, quill power feed, and power draw bar.
The machine is in it's spot, now to levitate it off the pallet  The new owner of the G0755 needs to come pick up his machine...


----------



## T Bredehoft (Oct 11, 2021)

That's quite a step up, congratulations.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 11, 2021)

Very nice!
I'm jealous
That has to be in the $15,000 range.
It has all the right power feeds, power draw bar and the DRO. =Perfect


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 11, 2021)

excellent machine Mike!


----------



## jbobb1 (Oct 11, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## Tipton1965 (Oct 11, 2021)

Sweet!  Sure dwarfs that Grizzly.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 11, 2021)

Landed here , just a touch more Jeff, it's almost a Sharp too


----------



## Janderso (Oct 11, 2021)

Aukai said:


> Landed here , just a touch more Jeff, it's almost a Sharp too


Well, you did real good!!
Like I've always said, it's only money, you can always make more.
Unless you're retired, hmmm.


----------



## tjb (Oct 11, 2021)

Nice one, Mike.

Brand new?  You hit the lottery or something?

Regards,
Terry


----------



## mksj (Oct 11, 2021)

Very nice, glad it is arrived intact and quickly given the shipping situation. The Acra LCM is exactly the same as the Sharp LMV, the manufacture is First of Taiwan. The only difference is the Acra is about 25% less if you buy direct from Acra. I expect these mills to last a lifetime and probably another generation after that. Since they have been making the same machine for decades, parts should not be an issue for a long time.


----------



## rb67mustang (Oct 11, 2021)

That's awesome, Mike, I'm really happy for you. If I had the funds, I'd have to think about what I'd buy without my wife Divorcing me!!! Lol


----------



## Aukai (Oct 11, 2021)

I'm hoping Tom has inventory, given the tensions in Taiwan, but like you said, Hong Kong is still up, and running.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 11, 2021)

I have looked at the alignment pin to try  and remove it, but it must be behind the quill collar. Looks like it needs a spanner.
I used ancient technology and have it on the ground now too.


----------



## vtcnc (Oct 12, 2021)

Aukai said:


> I have looked at the alignment pin to try and remove it, but it must be behind the quill collar. Looks like it needs a spanner.
> I used ancient technology and have it on the ground now too.



I think many of us would like to see just how you did that? Many a hobby machinist hesitate in going big because of the perceived lack of means to move large equipment. 

Got any pics of the journey from pallet to floor? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aukai (Oct 12, 2021)

I was too stressed to take pictures, but when we sawzalled the pallet to shorten it I was lucky enough to have a small lip of the base hanging out over what was left of the pallet. I had a 1" x 5" x 4' steel bar that I was able to take pressure off of the heave front with a floor jack, and the back of the ram has a real thick pad that I put a 4 x 4 post straight up on another floor jack. I levitated it in place, thoroughly checked for any balance issues, and security of the placements for lifting. As I slid the pallet out I cribbed the corners with stacks of wood planks. Then the old tire spoons came out with a fulcrum, and rubber pad, then took enough weight off of the front, then the back pulling a plank out from each corner till it got on the ground. It was in place, but crooked, so I walked it with the spoons till it was strait. It was very nerve racking, but it was controlled, and never felt like it was going to go over. They built pyramids, Easter Island statues, and Stonehenge with this technology, and it worked. Not saying this is for everybody, and I'm open for criticism, so if I was wrong, it will be noted for searchers.


----------



## vtcnc (Oct 12, 2021)

Aukai said:


> It was very nerve racking, but it was controlled, and never felt like it was going to go over. They built pyramids, Easter Island statues, and Stonehenge with this technology, and it worked. Not saying this is for everybody, and I'm open for criticism, so if I was wrong, it will be noted for searchers.


Well, hopefully you are open to praise! Nice job! I expected an ancient approach and we got one!


----------



## rb67mustang (Oct 12, 2021)

Aukai said:


> I was too stressed to take pictures, but when we sawzalled the pallet to shorten it I was lucky enough to have a small lip of the base hanging out over what was left of the pallet. I had a 1" x 5" x 4' steel bar that I was able to take pressure off of the heave front with a floor jack, and the back of the ram has a real thick pad that I put a 4 x 4 post straight up on another floor jack. I levitated it in place, thoroughly checked for any balance issues, and security of the placements for lifting. As I slid the pallet out I cribbed the corners with stacks of wood planks. Then the old tire spoons came out with a fulcrum, and rubber pad, then took enough weight off of the front, then the back pulling a plank out from each corner till it got on the ground. It was in place, but crooked, so I walked it with the spoons till it was strait. It was very nerve racking, but it was controlled, and never felt like it was going to go over. They built pyramids, Easter Island statues, and Stonehenge with this technology, and it worked. Not saying this is for everybody, and I'm open for criticism, so if I was wrong, it will be noted for searchers.


As long as the machine made it to the floor without being damaged is OK in my book. I can't wait to see what you make on your Acra.


----------



## mksj (Oct 12, 2021)

If I recall the bottom ring of the quill unthreads manually, I did not need a spanner. There is a set screw and behind that is the guide pin which unscrews. I recommend removing it, as mine almost sheared off. I had an issue that on some of my arbors they were not threaded deep enough so the draw bar would bottom out and then twist the arbor against the guide pin. If the pin shears off it can make a mess internally. When ejecting arbors the quill must be fully up and locked, sometimes I put it in back gear to prevent it from spinning. When you release the back gear back to hi, always manually turn the spindle until you hear the shift lever snap completely up. There are two crown gears that need to mesh together for high gear.

Arbors should be clean on the outside, free of oil but I do put a few drops on threads, usually recommend removing the arbor at the end day because of thermal changes can make it more difficult to eject.


----------



## Tipton1965 (Oct 12, 2021)

I may have to dig that pin out of mine.


----------



## johnnyc14 (Oct 12, 2021)

On most import Bridgeport clones the spindle nose cap has left hand threads


----------



## Beckerkumm (Oct 12, 2021)

Did you have a lot of R8 tooling you wanted to keep?  Most of the larger 5 hp machines are 40 taper.  My mill accepted Cat 40 and those holders can be found pretty cheap.  Dave


----------



## Aukai (Oct 12, 2021)

I was heavily invested in R8 equipment, and this is not a 5hp it's 3hp, so I kept the R8 spindle.


----------



## Beckerkumm (Oct 12, 2021)

I had you mixed up with the guy who bought a new mill with the 5 hp Baldor.  Happens a  lot.  Dave


----------



## ddickey (Oct 12, 2021)

@Beckerkumm I think that was me you were thinking about. Yes 40 taper with the big 4-3/8" diameter quill.


----------



## Beckerkumm (Oct 12, 2021)

Yes, I'm surprised at how many variations there are of the same head design, even with the 40 taper size.  The quill on my VH25 is in between yours and the smaller models.  My Rambaudi is over 5" but is 50 taper.  40 is a nice size to handle in comparison.  Dave


----------



## Tipton1965 (Oct 12, 2021)

ddickey said:


> @Beckerkumm I think that was me you were thinking about. Yes 40 taper with the big 4-3/8" diameter quill.


Wow I'm just as guilty.....I was thinking thinking this thread was about your machine too.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 31, 2021)

Put on the quill DRO this morning.


----------



## rb67mustang (Oct 31, 2021)

It looks good and Mitutoyo is a very good brand. All my measuring equipment in my Machinist days was Mitutoyo. However, I just got a digital Shars digital 6 inch quill scale for my Old Bridgeport. These day's I have to save money.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 31, 2021)

I'm right at the door step of having to be very frugal, I'm trying to tool up, so it's not so hard going forward.


----------



## finsruskw (Oct 31, 2021)

Is this the quill kit you got?









						Mitutoyo 053906B Quill Kit 5for Bridgeport Type Mills for sale online | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Mitutoyo 053906B Quill Kit 5for Bridgeport Type Mills at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## Aukai (Oct 31, 2021)

That's the one, there is a threaded stud I don't know where it goes. I also had to drill out my mills Vernier plate screws, and re tap for 6-32.


----------



## finsruskw (Oct 31, 2021)

I see prices are all over the map on this item.
The one I linked to does sound kind of fishy though.
Got me wondering.


----------



## Aukai (Oct 31, 2021)

Yeah mine was higher than that, but the seller has a decent history.


----------

